# finally bought a fender roller



## militarymonark (Jan 6, 2009)

so i just received my fender roller in the mail got it all set up but i havent had much time to practice but im sure i'll get it down soon since i have boxes of fenders


----------



## JRE (Jan 6, 2009)

Awsome. I'm going to buy one in a week or two.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 6, 2009)

*Fender Roller*

Can Any Body Give Me A Address Or Info.were I Can Get One ?
   I Had One My Dad Made Me.great Fender Roller For Being Homemade.


----------



## sensor (Jan 6, 2009)

would you post a picture of it please? im curious to see what a real one looks like!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 6, 2009)

joe cargola 
whizzerjoe@aol.com 300 shipped


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 6, 2009)

i'll get a picture soon


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 6, 2009)

*harbor freight*

they got em


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 7, 2009)

*Fender Roller*

I Dont Think Harbor Freight Has A Fender Roller,but They Do Sell What Is Called A English Wheel.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 7, 2009)

This subject has come up before,  english wheels vs. fender rollers.

I am curious,  I think a harbor freight wheel could be easily modified into a roller, with the atachment of a control for the top dye.  I could be grossly wrong,  so let me know.

I do know that the Harbor Frieght  wheel could be used to fabricate customs tanks for bikes that do not have one,  again, I could be way off base, let me know.

300 shipped doesn't seem too bad if it works, let us know.

Is it anything like the roller posted in those pics a few months ago Monark?

Good Luck
Shane


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 7, 2009)

*English Wheel Or Fender Roller*

A Lot Depends On The Fender,i Have Used A English Wheel On Some Fenders,some Dents Can Be Rolled Out.on Large Deep Dents I Work Most Of It Out With A Body Hammer  And Dolly Or A Pick Hammer.on The Older Heavy Guage Metal I Use A Body File To Look For High Or Low Spots And Just Roll Then Out.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I would like some other attatchments that would allow me to take dents out of tanks or chainguards but im not sure how costly that might be. Im going to try to get an attachment made to do peaked fenders. I might have to go over to harbor freight and check them out.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## sensor (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for posting those! now i can say ive seen a real one


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been using one of those harbor freight "english wheels".  It is better than nothing, but far from ideal.  Don't expect miracles.

I have a question about the REAL fender rollers.  Does it ever stretch the metal. lengthen the fender, or change the arc?  I have seen fenders that were "rolled" that no longer fit right.  

I used my english wheel on a well hammered fender, and while I got it relatively smooth, the arc was expanded and it no longer fit the frame and tire acceptably.  Does this ever happen with a REAL fender roller?  Who out there really knows their metal-working?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 13, 2011)

yes they do but you can work with these to not stretch, The best way to do a fender on the roller is take your time and dont press to hard and take your time


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> joe cargola
> whizzerjoe@aol.com 300 shipped




I know Joe, he's a good guy! He also sells Whizzer parts and some Schwinn stuff. he's in our Whizzer group.


----------

